# Please cross all fingers and paws...



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Our skin kid Nicholas has his yearly checkup with his cardiologist in the morning at 9:45. We'll be leaving at 7:00 or so for Jacksonville. I'm very nervous this year for 2 reasons:

1) Nicholas has had an Internal Cardiac Defibrillator since he was diagnosed with Long QT Syndrome, just after his 9th birthday. With the exception of being shocked several times, 10 months after it was installed (due to a recalled lead), we have had no problems with the device. Once the battery gets weak enough, it will have to be changed out requiring another surgery. He is now 14 so this battery is 5 years old. I hope and pray it will last him another year.

2) Griffin has not been without a human in the house for more than maybe one hour since we brought him home 18 days ago. We have agreed to rush straight home, only stopping at McD's drive thru for a food pellet and hopefully, we'll be home by 2:30 p.m. I won't be able to get through the door fast enough to get to him... 

Please keep us in your prayers. It's gonna be a loooong day.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Hoping everything check out well with your son! Griffin will be fine!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for Nicholas, that everything will be fine. Little Griffen will be fine in the x-pen.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending all the prayers & best wishes up for your skin son! I know you will be nervous & we will be right there w/you.
I really missed my 2 on this trip to UK---they actually acted like they didn't want to stay w/the pet-sitter this time---a first. It made it hard to go w/a good attitude, even if I knew i had to and enjoyed it in the end. They were nuts today to have us back. 
Is this an illness or what? Someone help us.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

ckanen2n said:


> Hoping everything check out well with your son! Griffin will be fine!


Thanks Carole!



Furbabies mom said:


> Praying for Nicholas, that everything will be fine. Little Griffen will be fine in the x-pen.


Thanks for your prayers Deborah! Griffin will be in his "nursery" which is our kitchen nook. He has a lot of room to play and his brothers and sister can get close to him without coming into his space. AND, there's a big window that's very low and he can see into the front yard! :thumbsup: 



edelweiss said:


> Sending all the prayers & best wishes up for your skin son! I know you will be nervous & we will be right there w/you.
> I really missed my 2 on this trip to UK---they actually acted like they didn't want to stay w/the pet-sitter this time---a first. It made it hard to go w/a good attitude, even if I knew i had to and enjoyed it in the end. They were nuts today to have us back.
> Is this an illness or what? Someone help us.


Thanks Sandi! My son doesn't get as nervous as I do. He's very brave and mature.

Isn't it amazing how much we miss our little fluffs when we aren't with them? YES, it is an illness and I don't think there's a cure! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

In all honesty, I hope there isn't a cure---I sort of like my addiction!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Robin,
Hope all goes well with your son, will say lots of prayers. I know you're worried, that's what Mom's do. I'm sure the white fluffy baby will be fine.
Laurie


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Maybe you can put both pupps in the playpen so the little one will not feel alone.

I too have a 5 months old fluff, and when I leave the fluffs at home alone,
I give them a treat and I leave right a way. 
So they concentrate on the treat and not on being left alone.

I also leave the TV on.








*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed for your Nicholas. Griffin will probably sleep the whole time you are gone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Robin - I will be thinking of you and praying for you and your family. I can just imagine how nervous you must be. I hope you hear good news and that like Timex, it takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'. I know what it's like to have very serious issues with a son and lived much of my life holding my breath. They are resilient and remarkable and take things so much more in stride than we do. I know that Nicholas rocks!!!

As for Griffin I'm sure he'll be fine but any chance you could find a neighbor or someone who could look in on him. I would think they'd jump on the chance. it would give you a little more peace of mind. 

Sending you lots of love and virtual hugs.:smootch: Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin -- sending lots of prayers your way -- for your son, for a safe trip and for your house to be in 1 piece when you get home.

Drive safe.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> In all honesty, I hope there isn't a cure---I sort of like my addiction!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


I agree Sandi!!!



ladodd said:


> Robin,
> Hope all goes well with your son, will say lots of prayers. I know you're worried, that's what Mom's do. I'm sure the white fluffy baby will be fine.
> Laurie


Thank you so much Laurie!



Piccolina said:


> Maybe you can put both pupps in the playpen so the little one will not feel alone.
> 
> I too have a 5 months old fluff, and when I leave the fluffs at home alone,
> I give them a treat and I leave right a way.
> ...


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Robin, you will be in my thoughts tomorrow. I am hoping everything goes well - I also know what it's like to have a son with serious issues - but as others have said - the kids usually handle it better than we do. Griffin will be fine, but I completely understand how you feel. My boys aren't usually alone for more than a couple of hours, but I hate it.

I hope your morning passes quickly!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Fingers and paws crossed for your Nicholas. Griffin will probably sleep the whole time you are gone.


Thank you Sylvia. Griffin will probably be thankful for the "alone" time he'll have. Sometimes I wonder if that little guy get tired of us...:HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Robin - I will be thinking of you and praying for you and your family. I can just imagine how nervous you must be. I hope you hear good news and that like Timex, it takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'. I know what it's like to have very serious issues with a son and lived much of my life holding my breath. They are resilient and remarkable and take things so much more in stride than we do. I know that Nicholas rocks!!!
> 
> As for Griffin I'm sure he'll be fine but any chance you could find a neighbor or someone who could look in on him. I would think they'd jump on the chance. it would give you a little more peace of mind.
> 
> Sending you lots of love and virtual hugs.:smootch: Please let us know how it goes.


Oh Sue, the most horrible day of my life was when he was shocked and we ended up in the hospital for 5 days. And to think it was all because of a bad wire. Some would think my worst day was when he was diagnosed, but I am very thankful for that day. It took years for them to diagnose him, and if they had not, he most likely would not have lived to see his 10th birthday. The surgeon said his heart was a ticking time bomb. He takes it all in stride and never uses his condition as a crutch. I told him he has a great excuse to never be a victim of peer pressure. If someone ever offered him drugs, he has the perfect excuse to decline. He said, "But Mom, I don't need an excuse. No one needs an excuse to say no". I swear that child is wise beyond his years.

I'm sure Griffin will be fine. I have a friend with a key to our house and I'll call him if I get too worried or if we're delayed. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Robin -- sending lots of prayers your way -- for your son, for a safe trip and for your house to be in 1 piece when you get home.
> 
> Drive safe.


Thanks Lynn. I like my house and I hope I still like it when I get home! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Mom2James said:


> Robin, you will be in my thoughts tomorrow. I am hoping everything goes well - I also know what it's like to have a son with serious issues - but as others have said - the kids usually handle it better than we do. Griffin will be fine, but I completely understand how you feel. My boys aren't usually alone for more than a couple of hours, but I hate it.
> 
> I hope your morning passes quickly!


Debbie, thank you so much. I think I'll be fine once we get on the road, and especially when we're headed back. This appointment usually goes by quickly unless they send us for x-rays which they've only done once before. I'll update as soon as we get home.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Robin, I will be praying for you and Nicholas tomorrow. Hopefully things will go well with the appointment and the battery will be just fine until next year. Griffin will be just fine tomorrow. Good luck and keep is posted.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Will certainly keep you in my prayers. Hope all goes well with Nicholas appointment.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Will keep my fingers crossed for good news for your son and I bet you miss Griffin more than he will miss you. He will probably just sleep the whole time you're gone.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers your way for You son, Robin :hugging: 
I bet Griffin will be fine, but I hope and pray that you'll also find peace of mind when leaving him for a little while :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm thinking of you and your family this morning. Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Think of you all this morning...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your prayers! We found out that Nicholas's battery has very little juice. It is programmed to alarm when we need to make the call to the cardiologist to schedule the surgery for extraction and replacement. This isn't what we wanted to hear but Nicholas said on the way home, "Mom, it's no big deal. I'm lucky to be alive!" I'll tell you, that child amazed me every single day!

Griffin and all the other fluffs were so happy to see us when we got home! Of course they were fine. We took them outside immediately and they all went potty and then Griffin kept running to each one of us wanting to be picked up and kissed! It was precious! And yes, it seemed like we'd been gone for days, even though it had only been 7 hours...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Robin, I'm glad you made it home to a house full of happy fluffs!!! Your son sounds like he has the right attitude in life  I'm glad that the battery will be switched out soon. As much as modern medicine has its troubles, it really is amazing


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Robin, sorry to hear that you didn't get the results you were hoping for but maybe the alarm won't sound as soon as anyone thinks it will. WOW does your son sound amazing. And it sounds like he has a good outlook on life. Keep us posted on the battery as time goes on.

Glad to hear baby Griffin and the other babies did well. I knew he would. How cute is he, running to everyone for love!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Praying for your son....hope all goes well. Griffin will be okay. Keep us posted.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Robin, I'm glad you made it home to a house full of happy fluffs!!! Your son sounds like he has the right attitude in life  I'm glad that the battery will be switched out soon. As much as modern medicine has its troubles, it really is amazing


Marisa, Nicholas was hoping the the ICD would be smaller (it's about the size of a bar of hotel soap) by the time he gets a new one but the Dr. told him today that if they made them smaller, they wouldn't last as long. I could see his wheels turning, thinking, "...Hmmmm, if they made them the size of an iPod, I could probably go 10 years..." :HistericalSmiley:



lmillette said:


> Robin, sorry to hear that you didn't get the results you were hoping for but maybe the alarm won't sound as soon as anyone thinks it will. WOW does your son sound amazing. And it sounds like he has a good outlook on life. Keep us posted on the battery as time goes on.
> 
> Glad to hear baby Griffin and the other babies did well. I knew he would. How cute is he, running to everyone for love!!


Thanks Lindsay. He does have the best attitude. 10 months after it was implanted (he was 9), it malfunctioned and shocked him 6 times with the same force it would have used to shock a full grown man. His Grandmother called him the next morning at the hospital and told him how sorry she was to hear about what happened to him and he said to her, "Yes, Grandma, I'm sure the news was quite shocking". :HistericalSmiley: He is indeed a very funny boy!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Praying for your son....hope all goes well. Griffin will be okay. Keep us posted.


Thank you so much for your prayers Barbara!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Thanks Lindsay. He does have the best attitude. 10 months after it was implanted (he was 9), it malfunctioned and shocked him 6 times with the same force it would have used to shock a full grown man. His Grandmother called him the next morning at the hospital and told him how sorry she was to hear about what happened to him and he said to her, "Yes, Grandma, I'm sure the news was quite shocking". :HistericalSmiley: He is indeed a very funny boy!


He is a funny boy! I had to let out a chuckle. :HistericalSmiley: I feel like most often then not, that is the best attitude to have, finding humor in things. And it sounds like he has been through quite a bit but he is not letting it get him down. He is a smart boy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh not the result that you were hoping for but At least it will be sorted  I love your son's attitude to it  
Happy that your return home was filled with happy fluffs  I bet their energies are contagious :wub: 
Hugs


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

lmillette said:


> He is a funny boy! I had to let out a chuckle. :HistericalSmiley: I feel like most often then not, that is the best attitude to have, finding humor in things. And it sounds like he has been through quite a bit but he is not letting it get him down. He is a smart boy! :thumbsup:





Katkoota said:


> Awwh not the result that you were hoping for but At least it will be sorted  I love your son's attitude to it
> Happy that your return home was filled with happy fluffs  I bet their energies are contagious :wub:
> Hugs


Thanks Lindsay and Kat. I sure do love that funny boy! :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry I am seeing this so late....

I love your son't attitude! Kids are so resilient. Since you know the battery is running low can you go on and opt to do the surgery sooner rather than later - I'm just thinking that you'll be a nervous wreck the second the first alarm sounds. You could also plan it for summer vacation so he wouldn't have to miss school (although he'd probably like to miss school!). Just wondering, that's how my mind works.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Sorry I am seeing this so late....
> 
> I love your son't attitude! Kids are so resilient. Since you know the battery is running low can you go on and opt to do the surgery sooner rather than later - I'm just thinking that you'll be a nervous wreck the second the first alarm sounds. You could also plan it for summer vacation so he wouldn't have to miss school (although he'd probably like to miss school!). Just wondering, that's how my mind works.


Laura, the surgeon wants to wait until we get the alarm, and even then we have enough time to schedule. It probably has something to do with insurance or just getting the maximum amount of time out of each device. Nicholas starts high school this fall. Maybe we'll get lucky and it will hold out until Christmas break! Poor Nicholas! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> This isn't what we wanted to hear but Nicholas said on the way home, "Mom, it's no big deal. I'm lucky to be alive!" I'll tell you, that child amazed me every single day!


Truly a special boy you have, Robin :wub: 

I'm so glad your babies were okay--I can imagine how thrilled they were when you got home!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Laura, the surgeon wants to wait until we get the alarm, and even then we have enough time to schedule. It probably has something to do with insurance or just getting the maximum amount of time out of each device. Nicholas starts high school this fall. Maybe we'll get lucky and it will hold out until Christmas break! Poor Nicholas! :HistericalSmiley:


Robin, do they know about how much is left on the battery? Can they give you an estimated time? And how invasive will the surgery be? Sorry for the nosey questions...:blush::innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Robin - sorry I couldn't check in sooner. Drove to VT today. Glad the visit's over and so sorry that Nicholas will need the replacement. But at least there are devices like that to help him.:thumbsup: What a scary thing to happen to him at such a young age. Shocking, indeed. :w00t: 

Your son is quite a character. :thumbsup: Love that he can laugh about his health issue. My son is much the same. The doctors and nurses have loved him, especially when he was in some clinical trials. Every year we'd come back they'd have so much fun with him and he took it all in stride, even the fact that he could go into anaphylactic shock from the trial. I admire kids like your son and mine so much. And funny you mentioned the drug thing...I've always said that he can easily say no to peer pressure because he's had to say no for his whole life to foods that all his friends were eating. :aktion033:

If he's like my son, Nicholas would be hoping the alarm will go off in the middle of a test, NOT vacation time. :angry:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry your son is having to go through a replacement but oh my goodness, what an incredible young man! You must be incredibly proud of him!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin -- so glad that it's the battery which can and will be replaced. Nicholas has the right attitude -- that's for sure. Will they be able to do the battery replacement using only a local or will he need a general?

Glad that the trip was safe and that everyone at your has was fine when you got home. I'm sure all the fluffs were very happy to see you.

Continuing prayers for Nicholas.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Robin, I just want to add that I think your son exhibits such a positive attitude because of what he has been modeled at home! I get goose bumps when I think that moms and dads are raising well-balanced & happy boys! The world definitely needs more of those---so thank you from just plain ole' me.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Truly a special boy you have, Robin :wub:
> 
> I'm so glad your babies were okay--I can imagine how thrilled they were when you got home!


Thank you Elisabeth! Yes, the fluffs were happy, especially the baby. He was so cute running back and forth between us, letting us know he was happy to have us home. :wub:



lmillette said:


> Robin, do they know about how much is left on the battery? Can they give you an estimated time? And how invasive will the surgery be? Sorry for the nosey questions...:blush::innocent:


Lindsay, the Dr. said the alarm could go off in a day or three months. There's no way to know but when it does sound, we still have plenty of time to schedule the surgery. They'll have to remove the ICD from his chest and will most likely remove the lead from the artery as well. Sometimes they will simply cap the lead but hopefully, he'll be able to remove it and use the same artery to connect the new ICD. So yes, it's invasive but only requires an overnight stay. I'm already planning how I'm going to sneak Griffin into the hospital..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Lindsay, the Dr. said the alarm could go off in a day or three months. There's no way to know but when it does sound, we still have plenty of time to schedule the surgery. They'll have to remove the ICD from his chest and will most likely remove the lead from the artery as well. Sometimes they will simply cap the lead but hopefully, he'll be able to remove it and use the same artery to connect the new ICD. So yes, it's invasive but only requires an overnight stay. I'm already planning how I'm going to sneak Griffin into the hospital..:HistericalSmiley:


Robin, thank you for giving me the details. I will definitely be thinking of you guys. And please keep us posted on the battery. As for Griffin, just stick him in your purse. No one will notice. :innocent:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Robin - sorry I couldn't check in sooner. Drove to VT today. Glad the visit's over and so sorry that Nicholas will need the replacement. But at least there are devices like that to help him.:thumbsup: What a scary thing to happen to him at such a young age. Shocking, indeed. :w00t:
> 
> Your son is quite a character. :thumbsup: Love that he can laugh about his health issue. My son is much the same. The doctors and nurses have loved him, especially when he was in some clinical trials. Every year we'd come back they'd have so much fun with him and he took it all in stride, even the fact that he could go into anaphylactic shock from the trial. I admire kids like your son and mine so much. And funny you mentioned the drug thing...I've always said that he can easily say no to peer pressure because he's had to say no for his whole life to foods that all his friends were eating. :aktion033:
> 
> If he's like my son, Nicholas would be hoping the alarm will go off in the middle of a test, NOT vacation time. :angry:


Sue, our sons sound a lot alike! What they've been through and have to face for the rest of their lives make them stronger I believe. Thank God for modern medicine!



maggieh said:


> I'm sorry your son is having to go through a replacement but oh my goodness, what an incredible young man! You must be incredibly proud of him!


Maggie, yes I am so proud of my boy. He is such a treasure.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Robin -- so glad that it's the battery which can and will be replaced. Nicholas has the right attitude -- that's for sure. Will they be able to do the battery replacement using only a local or will he need a general?
> 
> Glad that the trip was safe and that everyone at your has was fine when you got home. I'm sure all the fluffs were very happy to see you.
> 
> Continuing prayers for Nicholas.


Lynn, they will have to put him under and he'll be in the hospital overnight. Thanks for your prayers!!!



edelweiss said:


> Robin, I just want to add that I think your son exhibits such a positive attitude because of what he has been modeled at home! I get goose bumps when I think that moms and dads are raising well-balanced & happy boys! The world definitely needs more of those---so thank you from just plain ole' me.


What a sweet thing to say Sandi! Thank you so much!


----------

